

JPMorgan Said to Weigh Releasing Whale Report Faulting Dimon  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-12/jpmorgan-said-to-weigh-releasing-report-faulting-dimon-on-trades.html

======
spinlock
Is this news? I feel that Dimon has already accepted responsibility. He didn't
dodge responsibility on the shareholder call that I listened to.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
There is a wide, legally significant, valley between an executive showing
humility and his board saying this is your fault. Without the actual report it
is difficult to go further than that.

Additionally, this bit triggered a "whoah, whoah, whoah" (in a WALL•E clean-up
robot voice) for me: "at one point, as much as $51 billion in shareholder
value was wiped out".

